# Where can I buy PBA free nalgene bottles?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

I've tried looking almost everywhere- is there anything like an REI or EMS here? I've seen the KOMAI? Korean bottles that have some kind of anti-bacterial coating, but it's labeled 5 within the triangle thingy and if I remember correctly, that may contain PBAs.


----------

